# SATS!!!!



## agent A (Jun 2, 2013)

dyrocampa rubicunda adult male






















adult male callosamia promethea





















enjoy


----------



## hierodula (Jun 2, 2013)

A STOP SCARING ME!!  I still have one summer before i take it! Jk, but honestly, very cool moths man.


----------



## jamurfjr (Jun 2, 2013)

Pretty—for a moth. First one reminds me of cotton candy.


----------



## sally (Jun 2, 2013)

I love those pictures. The Dyrocampa looks like it is made out of pipe cleaners.


----------



## Birdman (Jun 3, 2013)

Great photos my friend  Thanks for sharing with us. Hope all is going well.....


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome! I'm stuck with the smaller moths out here in Oregon, but we do have a few colorful ones (that don't necessarily belong here but still ARE here), like this:






http://bugguide.net/node/view/778119

Do you ever upload to Bugguide?

Is your pink one the one they call the Rosy Maple Moth? (I've looked at a lot of bug books over the years and things are just sort of waiting for opportunities to express themselves.)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dryocampa rubicunda is commonly called rosy maple moth. I can't seem to find any saturniids (moths or caterpillars) where I love. Any advice on where to find them, A?


----------



## agent A (Jun 3, 2013)

Peter Clausen said:


> Awesome! I'm stuck with the smaller moths out here in Oregon, but we do have a few colorful ones (that don't necessarily belong here but still ARE here), like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a rosy maple


brancsikia339 said:


> Dryocampa rubicunda is commonly called rosy maple moth. I can't seem to find any saturniids (moths or caterpillars) where I love. Any advice on where to find them, A?


I reared them and the cocoons r emergingIm hopin the luna mates tonight


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Peter Clausen said:


> Awesome! I'm stuck with the smaller moths out here in Oregon, but we do have a few colorful ones (that don't necessarily belong here but still ARE here), like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Tansy moths. See them ALL THE TIME. I used to collect their caterpillars and feed them tansy from the field behind us.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> dyrocampa rubicunda adult male


It's a real live Unicorn!!!

so pretty!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 11, 2013)

The pink and yellow is gorgeous  I just love these guys in general though,cute and fluffy for the insect world lol


----------



## agent A (Jun 18, 2013)

automeris io adult male
















antheraea polyphemus adult male


----------



## agent A (Jun 24, 2013)

callosamia promethea babies :wub: 
















antheraea polyphemus hatchlings


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2013)

citheronia regalis hatchling
















callosamia promethea adult pair


























automeris io hatchlings


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2013)

citheronia regalis third instar











rothoscilda cincta adult female











actias luna 5th instar






[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 9, 2013)

SERIOUSLY impressive, dude, or should I call you Mothra from now on?


----------



## aNisip (Jul 9, 2013)

Have any automeris io eggs? ^-^ nice moths alex!


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> SERIOUSLY impressive, dude, or should I call you Mothra from now on?


u can call me M0TH3R H0M1N1D if u want  



AndrewNisip said:


> Have any automeris io eggs? ^-^ nice moths alex!


they all hatched but I can send u rothoscilda, luna, poly, and a few other stuff next brood


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 10, 2013)

Is "M0TH3R H0M1N1D" equivalent to mother hominid—as in a female australopithecine? If so, that explains a lot. AHAHAHAHA! :stuart:


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Is "M0TH3R H0M1N1D" equivalent to mother hominid—as in a female australopithecine? If so, that explains a lot. AHAHAHAHA! :stuart:


mother as in MOTH-er


----------



## aNisip (Jul 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> u can call me M0TH3R H0M1N1D if u want
> 
> they all hatched but I can send u rothoscilda, luna, poly, and a few other stuff next brood





agent A said:


> u can call me M0TH3R H0M1N1D if u want
> 
> they all hatched but I can send u rothoscilda, luna, poly, and a few other stuff next brood


If they are native to south fla and can eat oak than yes... but mainly only want automeris io for that reason...will you sell the cats or adults?


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 22, 2013)

I named the following type of moth, a "yellow fluff muffin."


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 27, 2013)

Not the best quality, but you get the picture—literally.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2013)

pretty


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 2, 2013)

Surprise! The imperial moth(Eacles imperialis) itself paid me a visit. I think its real name was George Alexander Louis something. :clap:


----------



## Jinx (Aug 2, 2013)

All these pictures are so pretty! I've been wanting to learn more about saturniids for a while. May take some time to do so once I settle into the Mantis hobby for a while. I know I've seen a few Luna Moths back in Louisiana, but unsure what else we had in our area.


----------



## agent A (Aug 5, 2013)

few recent pics

rothschildia cincta hatchers (they didn't eat the oak and I think they all died, but it was likely due to inbreeding)











cynthia hatchlings, now on an ailanthus tree
















very pretty 3rd instar cecropia larva





















not a sat but a sphingiid, 4th instar manduca sexta


----------



## agent A (Aug 11, 2013)

citheronia regalis male pupating sequence


























vids will come soon


----------



## agent A (Aug 11, 2013)

first vid

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9488341531/


----------



## agent A (Aug 11, 2013)

second vid


----------



## sally (Aug 11, 2013)

That video was amazing!


----------



## agent A (Aug 11, 2013)

sally said:


> That video was amazing!


thank youand its quite cool to see the pupation occur


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2013)

lost all my cecropia and io larvae

but I had these guys hatch this morning

attacus atlas! :clap:


----------



## agent A (Aug 28, 2013)

atlas are growing!!































more to come soon


----------



## agent A (Aug 31, 2013)

second instar attacus atlas


----------



## agent A (Sep 4, 2013)

3rd instar attacus atlas


----------



## Jinx (Sep 5, 2013)

These are fascinating. Wish I could add these guys to my current hobby.


----------



## agent A (Oct 3, 2013)

hatchling antheraea hybrid






older larvae:





















older attacus atlas larvae


----------



## agent A (Oct 3, 2013)

fresh 6th instar attacus atlas












abt to molt to 6th instar






5th instar on forsythia


----------



## agent A (Oct 26, 2013)

6th instar attacus atlas


























male anisota virginiensis pelludica pupa






female anisota virginiensis pelludica pupa






parasitized anisota virginiensis pelludica pupa






parasite pupa


----------



## agent A (Oct 26, 2013)

anisota virginiensis pelludica pupa with parasite






antheraea (oculeaxpolyphemus)xpolyphemus larvae


----------



## agent A (Nov 10, 2013)

fully grown Antheraea (oculeaxpolyphemus)xpolyphemus larvae


----------



## agent A (Nov 10, 2013)

"hanging out with my uncle (diapausing A.oculeaxpolyphemus)






Antheraea oculeaxpolyphemus male pupa with A.(oculeaxpolyphemus)xpolyphemus larvae/cocoon


----------



## devetaki9 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, those are incredible!! Thank you for sharing the pics, neat little critters


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2013)

Actias selene 1st instar


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2013)

Actias selene 2nd instar


























molting to 2nd instar


----------



## agent A (Nov 26, 2013)

2nd instar Actias selene































Actias selene 2nd instar about to molt to 3rd instar:
















Actias selene 3rd instar


----------



## agent A (Nov 26, 2013)

Actias selene 3rd instar:






Tachiniid fly from Anisota virginiensis pelludica


----------



## agent A (Dec 5, 2013)

Actias selene 3rd instar











4th instar Actias selene


----------



## agent A (Dec 13, 2013)

actias selene 4th instar































actias selene shed showing digestive tract


----------



## agent A (Dec 13, 2013)

samia ricini hatchling


----------



## agent A (Dec 18, 2013)

actias selene 5th instar


----------

